# RIP Indiana Jones



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, I lost my very first horse ever from colic. I had her for three weeks, she came to me way malnourished, and was not in a good situation. I became very attached to her in the short time I had her and it was one of the toughest things I have ever had to deal with. I am just happy that her short time with me was wonderful and that she had food and shelter and she knew love. I know it is hard, trust me, I have been there. He was in your life for a reason, even if it was for a short time. I have asked myself over and over what did we do to cause it, and there was nothing we did different. I beat myself up saying that somehow, it was my fault, but it could have been anything. Keep your chin up and remember, he is looking down at you and will always be with you.


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

This was my baby. You can see what bad shape she was in. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww! Thank you soo much! i have never really talked to anyone about it bc most of the horse people i know haven't lost a horse and non-horse people sometimes just don't get it... but your baby was gorgeous! maybe they'll be waiting for us at the pearly gates..


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww R.I.P both horses. So sad.... I;m sorry for both of your losses...


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That is so sad. My sympathies to you Gypsy Girl. I have learned over time that when someone comes into you life for a short time it is usually to teach you something. 

You will receive another, in time, who will make your dreams come true.

RIP Indi, rest easy young man.

And - not crazy, his mum was certainly grieving with you .


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

Awh, im so sorry to hear about your loss. . .
my horse is a bad cribber, ive spent HUNDREDS of dollars on medicines, different suppliments, EVERYTHING you could imagine because i dont want to lose him. and he's coliced once before. at his first home before he was at the rescue i adopted him from.

he's come from such a hard life, being abused, neglected, starved. 
i dont want him to colic because of cribbing again. . . .
im so sorry to hear about your horse.

you have dreams just like i do with my thoroughbred. i want me and him to go far. jumpers. everything.

he looked like a beautiful boy. a very soft, gentle eye on him.
lifes too short. every moment teaches you something.
RIP Indi.


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you both! and he definitely taught me alot...like how cute babies can be and how strong they are when i got in the way and got kicked at play time..lol. but i miss him and so does lucy...she's the one that's my avatar pic...his mom


----------

